# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [N_Bah] Rejoint la modration

## DRH

N_Bah vient dintgrer l'quipe de modration pour filer un coup de main sur les forums  Unix/Linux.

Bienvenue et bon courage ::ccool::

----------

